
Get started with low-power routed BLE mesh using beacons - jimiasty
http://blog.estimote.com/post/162271862085/get-started-with-low-power-routed-ble-mesh-using
======
jimiasty
Hi HN,

this is Jakub, founder of Estimote, Inc. (YC S13).

We just released a new beacon firmware supporting low-power routed mesh over
BLE.

It's slightly different implementation that the one Bluetooth SIG has just
standarized, but it will give you a good overview what is possible with
Bluetooth Mesh.

If you have beacons already just upgrade the firmware and here is a nice
tutorial: [https://developer.estimote.com/managing-beacons/mesh-at-
scal...](https://developer.estimote.com/managing-beacons/mesh-at-scale/)

Feel free to post any questions - happy to answer them here.

